

Google Officially Unveils Chrome OS  - landhar
http://thenextweb.com/google/2010/12/07/google-officially-unveils-its-long-awaited-operating-system-chrome-os-is-nothing-but-the-web/

======
Isamu
> No hard drives, no spinning discs and a built in jail breaking mode make
> this Chrome notebook every geek’s dream machine.

"built in Jail breaking mode" - a funny way of saying no jail.

~~~
InclinedPlane
A testament to the perspective from the status quo. It's a shame that jail is
the norm rather than the exception.

~~~
jrockway
It's not though. What $300 laptop has a "jail"? None of them.

It's just expensive phones and expensive designer tablets that have "jail".
Everything else? Free as in ... not being in jail.

------
sp332
Instead of "Nothing but the Web", I would have called it "Nothing but 'Net".
Maybe it's not as Googleable though :-)

~~~
MikeCapone
Is it a reference to something else? If so, can you explain. I don't get it.

~~~
sp332
It's from basketball. You can use it when an especially accurate shot sails
straight through the center of the hoop without even touching, only making a
little "whish" sound as it passes through the net below. It doesn't get you
more points, it's just impressive :-)

I think it fits because Chrome OS doesn't need most of the other apps or
extraneous OS stuff, and a "nothin' but net" shot doesn't use the backboard or
the hoop. They're similarly clean and to-the-point.

------
VladRussian
interesting (1 level down) shift happening : OS/Linux -> EFI (BIOS level),
browser(application) -> OS level

